# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Using an Excel ss w/macros on a Mac laptop, error when opening, missing kernel32

## thecdnmole

This Excel spreadsheet I developed with macro's works fine on pc's running Windows, but a friend just bought a Mac laptop with Office 2016 for Mac and when he tries to open the spreadsheet it says "Runtime error '53': file not found kernel32".  I understand that ActiveX controls will not work, which the spreadsheet has, but I deleted them and we still get the same error when opening.  I am not familiar with Mac's, thus why I am asking on this forum.  Would it be as simple as installing kernel32 on the Mac, but I thought this was a windows program (kernel32)?  Thanks for any and all help you can provide!

----------


## gmr4evr1

Unfortunately macros and such written on a Windows PC will not work on a Mac.

----------


## scottiex

You would have to rewrite them, maybe have a section that identifies the platform something like this

http://www.rondebruin.nl/mac/mac001.htm

then run the appropriate macros for that platform.

you'd need a mac for testing where the code needs changing.

----------


## rorya

It sounds like you are using Windows API calls. They will not work on a Mac.

Regular macros should be 80-90% compatible across platforms.

----------

